# G60 head on ABA bottom.



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok so i have a very nice G60 head that is P&P match Porting on the intake and exhaust. I just got a full ABA, cheap could not pass on it. My plan is to put the G60 head on the 2.0 ABA bottom. Is their any reason why i should not do this? could any one tell me what the C/R would be? 
I am putting this in my 87 GLI, (DD) I want to keep my CIS-E (for now) I do have a full Digi2 set up, but i have been told that its not much better that what i have. 
Any thoughts, Ideas, or helpful hints?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Jones84)*

Any body? Any Thoughts? 








bump


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Jones84)*

Compression will stay about the same.... right around 10 to 1. You will need to modifiy the ABA dizzy from a 1 window hall (cam sensor) to a 4 window hall (crank sensor) to make the ignition work. 
Go standalone man, the ABA has a toothed wheel and crank position sensor in the block. Very easy to megasquirt and once it's tuned you can get more power, and better economy than ANY stock system even if the stocker is chipped.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Prof315)*

I have MS in my MK1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can i use the distro out of the RD 1.8 thats in my MK2 now?
I am going to run my G-Grind cam and header with it. I just might put the 16v Fuel dist in to. what kind of power do you think i will get?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Jones84)*

there's a few stickies on this. http://abascirocco.hostingraid...n.htm


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Jones84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jones84* »_I have MS in my MK1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can i use the distro out of the RD 1.8 thats in my MK2 now?
I am going to run my G-Grind cam and header with it. I just might put the 16v Fuel dist in to. what kind of power do you think i will get? 

If you squirt it just use the crank sensor for rpm input and fire a single coil through the ABA distro. You won't need the hall sensor on the distro at all unless you want sequential. Or build or buy an MS set up for waste spark and don't use the distro at all. Regardless the 1.8 distro won't work without mods. 
You won't get as much power as you would with MS but you should be able to see at least 100hp at the wheels.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (ziddey)*

Thanks that's good info. i will go get me a Junk yard disrto and use the trigger wheel. 
I dont want to go MS with this car. I have like it dont get me wrong but its just one more thing i dont want to deal with. after the motor is built i wont to swap it in a weekend and be done with it. 
I do have a complete Digi2 harness with everything, if i felt like going that rout.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Digi2 is garbage, just remember that. it is never very reliable for a long period of time.. CIS is much stronger. it can run with a FRIED ecu. not well, but it will run, not leave you walking along the side of the freeway.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Glegor)*

Yes I have never had to walk with CIS-E or MegaSquirt for that matter. I am going to keep it CIS-E. like i said it my DD plus i will keep good mileage. 
In my MK1 built 16v GTI running MS with 330cc injectors, i get crappy gas mileage but it sure halls A.S.S


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Jones84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jones84* »_Thanks that's good info. i will go get me a Junk yard disrto and use the trigger wheel. 
I dont want to go MS with this car. I have like it dont get me wrong but its just one more thing i dont want to deal with. after the motor is built i wont to swap it in a weekend and be done with it. 
I do have a complete Digi2 harness with everything, if i felt like going that rout.

If you don't use a megaquirt you'll have to use a complete MK3/ABA harness and ECU to use the trigger wheel or modify an ABA distributor for a 4 window hall trigger and use the CIS-E or a digi setup. No matter what you choose you've got a bit of work ahead of you. Personally I think MS is the easiest route, but that's me

_Modified by Prof315 at 4:59 AM 5-2-2010_


_Modified by Prof315 at 5:00 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: G60 head on ABA bottom. (Prof315)*

I had 4 window distro just sitting around, so pulled it down and switched them last night. it was a bit of a pain but its done. 
Question, I have a set of 9A pistons, was wondering if i swapped them for the ABA's would i get more compression/ power. or is that just for a 16v conversion
One more thing, my MK1 9A in on MS would it be better to switch out the ABA bottom for the 9A in that so making 16v ABA/ 8v 9A? 
Seems like a lot of work, would it be worth it??


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Watching this... 
I'll be doing a similar build this summer, so I hope you don't mind me lurking in your thread some.







I'll be doing an OBD1 ABA short block + RD head and stock CIS-e.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well its in and done, Runs great i did have some isses on a few things, getting the hood to close was one. Ther is a few more if any one is going to be doing this i would be happy to share my problems and solutions.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jones84 said:


> Yes I have never had to walk with CIS-E or MegaSquirt for that matter. I am going to keep it CIS-E. like i said it my DD plus i will keep good mileage.
> In my MK1 built 16v GTI running MS with 330cc injectors, i get crappy gas mileage but it sure halls A.S.S


 Your crappy gas milage is probably due to the huge injectors you're running. If you are N/A even a 2.0L 16V only needs 24-26 lb/hr injectors at the most and truthfully 19 or 20lb injectors will probably do fine. ABA injectors are just under 17lbs stock. I'm using them in my ABA rado, mildly built I admit but I am still only using 75% duty cycle on WOT dyno pulls at 13.2 to 1 AFR. I had 24s in in at first but was having idle stabilty issues so I went back to the stockers. Making the same power as before but with the tune dialed in my around town mileage went up 3-5mpg and my highway mileage improved almost 8mpg. I see about 40mpg now at 70-75mph with a stock G60 gearbox (3.68 R&P .80 5th).


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

With the stock ABA injectors witch are 180cc min i had no top end. I dont drive my GTI all the time, just from the house to the track and back. i will deal with bad milage for low 14s in the 1/4mil. my 16v is bulit to the nuts pushing very close to 200hp. My AFR is 13.5 most of the time, at WOT it its 13.00 i know its a little rich, i tune it every chance i get. If i get a set of 250cc i would try them. But for now it is what it is.


----------

